# 3/8" Root Rat Nozzle



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a customer who wants to have the scale from his sewer line removed. I pulled the trigger today on a 3/8" Root Rat kit. I should have it by early next week. I'll let you guys know how it performs for me. I posted a thread about this nozzle a few months ago, now I'll find out for myself how well it works.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Patience and keep an eye on the chains.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I am interested if the Root Rat will remove roots faster than a 3/8 Worthog or Root Ranger. Keep me posted.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Patience and keep an eye on the chains.


dont the chain flails more or less center themselves out once spinning under pressure ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1manshow said:


> dont the chain flails more or less center themselves out once spinning under pressure ?


Yes. What you are watching for (more importantly LISTENING for), is wear. Descaling CI will run through your chain segments pretty quick. Especially on the 3/8" version. 

Here's a golden nugget of a tip.....

Weld the outside link closed so that it is not just an open loop. It will last a little longer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Blackhawk said:


> I am interested if the Root Rat will remove roots faster than a 3/8 Worthog or Root Ranger. Keep me posted.


Not faster or slower. They are all distinctly different in their capabilities and strengths.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

In a 3" cast iron line using a cable cutter.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes. What you are watching for (more importantly LISTENING for), is wear. Descaling CI will run through your chain segments pretty quick. Especially on the 3/8" version.
> 
> Here's a golden nugget of a tip.....
> 
> Weld the outside link closed so that it is not just an open loop. It will last a little longer.


good tip , what about using the cables , would'nt those be a little safer as far as creating possible damage to the pipe ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1manshow said:


> good tip , what about using the cables , would'nt those be a little safer as far as creating possible damage to the pipe ?


I have never tried the cables.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We recently bought the mid sized picote cutter for re-instating liners. We also have been using it to scale cast. The cast has been coming out unbelievable clean. And your cutting dry so we have been running a camera with it while scaling.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

bulldozer said:


> We recently bought the mid sized picote cutter for re-instating liners. We also have been using it to scale cast. The cast has been coming out unbelievable clean. And your cutting dry so we have been running a camera with it while scaling.


 I was just going to mention this. The Cyclone chain is amazing at descaling so quickly.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I was just going to mention this. The Cyclone chain is amazing at descaling so quickly.


Do you run that with yur big brute?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

No, I run this on the equipment I bought from NuFlow. I think that equipment might kick almost any jetters ass when it comes to cleaning roots and descaling cast iron and I haven't begun to use it to its full capability.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

bulldozer said:


> We recently bought the mid sized picote cutter for re-instating liners. We also have been using it to scale cast. The cast has been coming out unbelievable clean. And your cutting dry so we have been running a camera with it while scaling.


I just looked this cyclone up on line. interesting tool . does this milling machine function similar to a snake . it looks like it would be a simple machine to use . this is trulely a specialty , do you mind sharing a little bit of info on this application such as time applied to descaling jobs , cost of milling machine set up, etc .

thanks


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We milled 85 ft. Of cast last week in a hotel in less then 30 minutes. This stuff was in bad shape. When we got done the pipe was in almost new condition.i stumbled across this machine by accident. We were doing some lining training and the rep had it in his trailer. I tried it out and it didnt leave. I got it a month ago and have done 20 jobs myself and for other drain cleaners. We market it as a descaler and people are eating it up. Beats relining under floors and stacks.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Set up time is the same as a snake. Pm me and i will tell you the pricing. The rep might beat me if i blab it on the zone.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

bulldozer said:


> We milled 85 ft. Of cast last week in a hotel in less then 30 minutes. This stuff was in bad shape. When we got done the pipe was in almost new condition.i stumbled across this machine by accident. We were doing some lining training and the rep had it in his trailer. I tried it out and it didnt leave. I got it a month ago and have done 20 jobs myself and for other drain cleaners. We market it as a descaler and people are eating it up. Beats relining under floors and stacks.


what attatchments are you using


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im using the chain cutter and the re-instating tool on our liners. Like sierra said im just learning the potential of this unit. I did use it on my root infested clay sewer and there wasnt much left when i was done. I havent used it on a customers clay line yet but stay tuned. I have a bursting job to do and im going to run it through beforehand.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> We milled 85 ft. Of cast last week in a hotel in less then 30 minutes. This stuff was in bad shape. When we got done the pipe was in almost new condition.i stumbled across this machine by accident. We were doing some lining training and the rep had it in his trailer. I tried it out and it didnt leave. I got it a month ago and have done 20 jobs myself and for other drain cleaners. We market it as a descaler and people are eating it up. Beats relining under floors and stacks.


The thing that scares me about descaling cast is the inside may be good but the pipe can be paper thin. This video kinda shows what I'm talking about. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_k03JzWrPU

How hard is it for you to push the cable?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> The thing that scares me about descaling cast is the inside may be good but the pipe can be paper thin. This video kinda shows what I'm talking about. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_k03JzWrPU
> 
> How hard is it for you to push the cable?


Yup! That's always been my concern a well. A little slip of the bit and out comes a chunk of the bottom of the pipe.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

now I have to look into another peice of equipment to keep me on the cutting edge of drain cleaning.

How will this system do in really bad root blockages or is it made to just clean a pipe on the final pass

I,m talking about that picote machine and chains


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Its not hard to push at all. Like i said i cut the roots in my sewer with it and it was way faster then snaking. I hear you on the thin cast but i havent run across that yet. I have a European drain buddy and he says their gearing away from cable machines.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It arrived today. I'll put it to work on Friday.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that the 1/2" model? Did you get the show special price?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

3/8" nozzle. Now that you mention it, I should of asked for the show price.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm interested to hear your feedback. Mine sits in the shop collecting dust


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm interested to hear your feedback. Mine sits in the shop collecting dust


Why?

We use our chain flails a bunch...

They work great!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Why? We use our chain flails a bunch... They work great!


I don't do a lot of descaling and have a lot better luck on roots with other nozzles


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So I used the root rat today and I'm not overly impressed. The chains wear out super quick. At one point the heads of the small hex screws that hold the chains in place completely sheared off. It's only one job so I won't totally dismiss this nozzle, but so far it's not looking good.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> So I used the root rat today and I'm not overly impressed. The chains wear out super quick. At one point the heads of the small hex screws that hold the chains in place completely sheared off. It's only one job so I won't totally dismiss this nozzle, but so far it's not looking good.


I lost mine down a sewer about a year ago and never bothered to replace it. They wear out to quickly and didn't live up to all the hype I heard about it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

IMO chain flails are for scale not roots. And if I needed a good descaling nozzle I would choose a chain flail other than root rat and charge a **** load of money to use it to make up for upkeep cost.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> So I used the root rat today and I'm not overly impressed. The chains wear out super quick. At one point the heads of the small hex screws that hold the chains in place completely sheared off. It's only one job so I won't totally dismiss this nozzle, but so far it's not looking good.


Well I guess I owe you a beer for saving me 800 on a root rat lol.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Well I guess I owe you a beer for saving me 800 on a root rat lol.


The RR clears roots way better. I own a RR I'll send it to you for 400


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but the root rat is sized for the jetter......or at least it should be.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Thanks for the offer but the root rat is sized for the jetter......or at least it should be.


You can get different inserts. I'm just kidding though it's a waste


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd for sure say that the 1/2" version performs quite well...

I get that an underpowered jetter doesn't amount to anything more than 1/2 measures with this type of nozzle...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Well I guess I owe you a beer for saving me 800 on a root rat lol.



You can meet me at the Starbucks in the JW Marriott. I'll take a large vanilla latte instead.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I'd for sure say that the 1/2" version performs quite well...
> 
> 
> 
> I get that an underpowered jetter doesn't amount to anything more than 1/2 measures with this type of nozzle...



I'll check out the 1/2" version at the Wwweettt show, or whatever the f*** it's called these days. The nozzle is a good concept, it just didn't perform up to my expectations. Like I said, it's only one job so I won't totally dismiss it yet.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine is 8gpm 3500psi 3/8 Root Rat also have a worthog WT and Enz HRV plus the smaller one's do you all beleive the Root Ranger is better on roots than the rest of them?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Mine is 8gpm 3500psi 3/8 Root Rat also have a worthog WT and Enz HRV plus the smaller one's do you all beleive the Root Ranger is better on roots than the rest of them?


It's defiantly faster


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Enz Chain Flail is heavier duty IMHO...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> The Enz Chain Flail is heavier duty IMHO...



It's also a lot more money. But you get what you pay for I suppose.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The Enz Chain Flail is heavier duty IMHO...


Oh great now you tell us. 

But seriously.......Juust looked and saw ENZ has a 1/4 flail with 5 GPM minimum. Hmmmmm.......another thing to look at the show.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Personally I don't think a small jetter will power a chain flail sufficiently to achieve good results...

Stick with a Root Ranger...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Think of using it for descaling cast iron. Gotta try it. Hey besides everyone said you need a big jetter to cut roots and I proved that wrong. Maybe this will work?


----------

